# beyond dumb



## Rick1960 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm making a batch of Skeeter pee and somehow I added double the amount of Realemon ...it is in secondary and fermented dry but I imagine it will be way to bitter to ever sweeten enough....anyway to save this batch?


----------



## Droc (Mar 3, 2014)

I would just make a normal batch and then blend them together. You'll still have a lot if lemon but it would be cut down considerably. And as a bonus you'll have more to drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Julie (Mar 4, 2014)

take a glass of it and add sugar and taste it to see how it is. You will need to add more sugar to backsweeten but it maybe ok.


----------



## Arne (Mar 4, 2014)

Do like Julie says first. If it is way to lemony and I think it mite be, do like Droc says, only just use one bottle of lemon in the batch. That should leave it weak enough so when you blend it it will be ok. Instead of lemon, you mite try fermenting a little lime or something else that will blend with the lemon. Lotsa choices. BTW, it isn't a mistake, just an experiment to see how it will come out. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Rick1960 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you...I will try those ideas.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 4, 2014)

I suggest this, Make 5 gallons of blackberry jam wine. You will need about 20 jars of seedless blackberry jam. After that, mix the two and you will have a great wine.


----------



## reefman (Mar 5, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> I suggest this, Make 5 gallons of blackberry jam wine. You will need about 20 jars of seedless blackberry jam. After that, mix the two and you will have a great wine.


what size jars of jam?


----------

